# Kylie at his 1st play group



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

This was a Valentine's Day play group and Kylie found his true love!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I couldn't see the video it said its private. :|


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks Suzi, I changed it to public


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Kylie is soooo cute. I always smile at his picture in your avatar. His expression is adorable.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you so much Pauline!! He's blushing!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I also could not see the video.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry I switched the video from private to public but I don't know why it's not showing up :-( Tomorrow I'll try to figure it out...


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

I think I got it now&#8230;


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Just adorable!!!!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Looks like he found the same size pup to play with. Is the other dog a Havanese too? They're moving so much it's hard to tell. Kylie is so cute and fluffy. I just want to hug him.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So sooo cute!


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Kylie spent almost an hour playing with his girlfriend!!:kiss:
She was so cute and such a good sport putting up with Kylie!!


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Laurmann2000 said:


> Looks like he found the same size pup to play with. Is the other dog a Havanese too? They're moving so much it's hard to tell. Kylie is so cute and fluffy. I just want to hug him.


 The other dog wasn't a Havanese but she was a puppy so they were a perfect match!! I can't wait for the next small dog group!!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

He's a rough and tumble guy! Really cute.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

boomana said:


> He's a rough and tumble guy! Really cute.


OMG he's wild and a little devil, god help us!!>


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Kylie was having a ball, so funny. They were a good match for each other.


----------

